# Feeding Veggies???



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Tonight I had made my self a small can of peas and carrots and my dogs were wanting some...so I gave them a few pieces. Is ok to give them canned veggies??? Are there any veggies they shouldnt have?? And how much is ok for them to have??? Im sure probably fresh veggies are best buts it what i had tonight. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Lisa
new jersey


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's fine as long as they don't have any salt added. A lot of canned veggies have added salt so watch out for that.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Small amounts of veggies are a fine treat- like littlegemma said you want to watch out for the added salt. Also remember chis are small so you don't want to give them too much of anything, it could upset their stomach or in the long term things can add up and cause weight gain. Other than that I don't see any issue with it.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ally dogs love fruit and veggies. We only eat fresh so I always share!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

